# Erfa Question



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

have been on Erfa for 12 days now. I increased my dose to the old dose of Armour that I was on before I had all the problems that started in November. To make a long story short, I ended up switching my medicine about 6 times between Nov 13 and now. It threw me into an extremely anxious hypothryroid state. Twelve days ago I started taking Erfa and started with 60 mg, for some reason every time I take my morning dose about two to three hours later my heart rate skyrockets and I get anxious. It settles down after lunch. When I take the next two doses it doesn't do that. But I gradually added some until I got up to 90 mg. I have to dose myself three times a day to avoid major anxiety. But what I have noticed is I will feel good sometimes and then hypo other times. I can feel the skin above my eyes starting to sink, when I am going hypo. It can happen in minutes. When I go into the hypo stage I get depressed.(which is not my personality) Has anyone else had this happen? Is it just that I am still getting used to the dosage? I am only at my 3rd day of what was the right dosage. Does it take a while to work? How long? Since my medicine has been switched around so much they can't get an accurate reading, so how long should I wait to do my next blood test? I did a blood test that wasn't right but they did check Cortisol at about 10:30 am and the reading on that was 18.4 (2.3-19.4), isn't that kind of high? I am taking the Adrenal Rebuilder by Joe Wilson. Meanwhile, I have bronchitis and a sinus infection again.That is what I had when this whole thing started, I think it never went away. Did it not go away because my thryroid was screwed up? When you are really hypo is it hard to fight infection? If anyone can provide any insight that would be great. I am so frustrated! Also, for those of you on Erfa, how is it working for you?


----------

